# Tortoise with Open Wounds



## sunshine_hugs (Nov 11, 2013)

Okay, so I know I have a predator after my tortoises. Even after I went to great lengths to secure their sleep box, something got in an killed 2 more while they were locked in there overnight. 

So, I've started locking them all in plastic bins with secure lids, at night. I always put them away before dark. 

Last night, I was out and couldn't get home as it fell dark. I arrived home about 30 mins after dark, and immediately went to put the torts away....the predator had already gotten at one of them (I think I actually scared it off, as it didn't actually kill the tort). 

I've been setting traps, and getting nothing but little mice, and I'm pretty sure it's NOT a mouse doing this. 

Anyway, my question...the predator ate both of the torts front legs, down to the bone. He still has his feet....it's like he was completely tucked in his shell, and something was biting at his legs. It also chewed up a couple spots on the back of his shell pretty badly (it's now white and oozing). 

I washed him, cleaned the wounds the best I could, and have been keeping him dry, in a clean bin with no substrate in it (I don't want anything in his leg wounds). I'm also keeping him extra warm. 

I currently have a small dish of drinking water in there, but it's not big enough for him to soak in. 

We have one exotics vet on the island, and I'm trying to get into see her today (she actually called in sick this morning, but is supposed to be coming in in the afternoon)....I'm just wondering what I should do for him until he's seen by a vet. 

I honestly have no idea if they have the equipment / knowledge to treat him here, but I'm hoping so. 

Any advice on what to do for him would be wonderful. 

I'm at work right now (with my tortoise), but won't be able to get pics until I'm home. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 11, 2013)

Tortoises are surprisingly resilient. He should be able to recover from his wounds. But the thing is he will need antibiotics to kill any germs that may be cooking in there. And use the antibiotics until they're gone. Don't stop because you think the tortoise is ok. Use them up.


You need to get a Have-A-Heart trap. This is a trap big enough to catch a larger predator and not mice or rats. Put meat as the bait...either cat food, or sardines, something smelly.


----------



## wellington (Nov 11, 2013)

I think until you catch what it is, you should keep your torts inside day and night. That way you can't have another, couldn't get home in time situation.


I am also sod sorry for the loss of your torts and the mangling of the other. Hope he pulls through.


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks guys. So, keeping him warm, clean & dry is all I can do for now? 

And I have already moved all of them into bins full time, but have been keeping them on my balcony right now....will they be alright inside if we don't have the proper equipment for them (lights, etc)? That stuff is just not available on the island. 

He seems to be using one of his front legs at the moment, the other (where the most bone is showing), he's just keeping tucked in his shell. 

I'm just really hoping the vet comes in today, and we're able to get him some meds. 

Oh, and we have traps set for possums (big, live traps), rats, and mice....all baited with meat...I've been using cooked chicken, but will try sardines tonight.


----------



## sissyofone (Nov 11, 2013)

I would try using raw chicken most critters like it. Im so sorry to hear about your babies.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes, keep him warmer than normal, even if you have to position a regular light over the bin. Make sure no flies can get to the wounds. You can clean them out just like you would a wound on your own skin, using human first aid.


----------



## nickpanzee (Nov 11, 2013)

Definitely use raw meat as bait. 

Do you have access to hotwire? If so, I would put that up at the top and bottom of any perimeter fence you have. 
I would sit still and quiet outside a bit before dusk with a weapon of some sort (shovel or what ever you have) just sit still and wait. It may come to check things out. Whatever it is won't leave your tortoises alone since it sees them as an easy food source. It'll keep coming back. I've learned that by keeping chickens for 20 years. 

I hope your tortoise is okay and I hope you don't lose any more to whatever it is.


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone! He's at the vet right now....they are flushing the wounds, and giving him an antibiotic injection. He still seems interested in food, so I'm hoping that's a good sign. 

Great idea about sitting outside a bit before dusk. Whatever it is, seems to know to avoid the traps, somehow. I'm not sure about hotwire on the island, but I'm going to ask around to see if that's an option...it's something I can import if I can't buy it here, but it will just take a month or so to arrive. 

One more question. I normally soak him daily. Is this something I should stop doing while his wounds are open? It's not a problem to keep the temps up, and flies away.

The vet that he saw today is NOT an exotics vet, and has only worked with tortoises at Petsmart in the U.S., a while back. He was pretty upfront about the fact he doesn't know much about torts (he was consulting about the treatment over the phone, with the exotics vet, who's home sick today). He just wasn't able to answer many of my questions (like about soaking him, and whatnot).


----------



## thetortoiseguy (Nov 11, 2013)

You could build them an indoor enclosure as well as outside as a temparary enclosure while you try and catch this evil thing


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Nov 11, 2013)

I just still can't get over how fierce this predator is. All torts are being kept safely inside....they will get supervised outdoor time every day. I just feel guilty keeping them inside right now...they're used to having quite a bit of roaming space. 

Hopefully we catch this thing quickly. 

Anyway, Pickles (the one that was attacked), is home from the vet. I was very happy with the care he got here. The vet was great. He goes in tomorrow morning to change the bandages. 

Here's a couple of pictures. They're bad quality, but you can see where the front of his shell was chewed.


----------



## julietteq (Nov 11, 2013)

Good luck! Hope (s)he will make it !


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 11, 2013)

Aw...he's just a little baby!


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes. He's just a year old! Poor little guy.


----------



## AnnV (Nov 11, 2013)

Poor little guy with his little bandages. â™¡â™¡â™¡
I am betting it is mice. They can do a lot of damage. They are in my barn and chew things up quite a bit. Nothing live, but they have ruined some of my saddle pads. 
I have seen 'mouse chew' on tough leather saddles that is quite extensive. Thankfully they have never chewed any of my leather as they have plenty of other food sources with the horse, chicken, and cat food around. But they have strong teeth and can get through amazingly small spaces.


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Nov 11, 2013)

Mice is the only thing I've actually seen, and the only thing I'm catching. I know the predator is small, according to the chew marks....I just had no idea a mouse would be capable of something like this (eating a live animal). 

I'm just so thankful that, so far, it looks like Pickles is going to be alright. It will be a long recovery, but with proper care, he should be alright. â¤


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 11, 2013)

A mouse could do this. Most certainly. :/ 
Sorry you have this battle going on.


----------



## LisaTurtle (Nov 11, 2013)

Poor little Pickles. He sure is a little cutie. Glad he's gonna be ok.


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm still shocked that it could be mice (which I know we have around the yard). I was starting to feel guilty about killing them in the traps!! 

Great news is Pickles is still eating! I was excited to see him finish off a hibiscus flower. He usually uses his front legs while he's eating....he seemed to struggle a bit, not wanting to use them. I'm thinking I'll cut his food up into small pieces at the beginning, to make sure he keeps eating. 

Go Pickles!


----------



## AnnV (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: RE: Tortoise with Open Wounds*



sunshine_hugs said:


> I'm still shocked that it could be mice (which I know we have around the yard). I was starting to feel guilty about killing them in the traps!!
> 
> Great news is Pickles is still eating! I was excited to see him finish off a hibiscus flower. He usually uses his front legs while he's eating....he seemed to struggle a bit, not wanting to use them. I'm thinking I'll cut his food up into small pieces at the beginning, to make sure he keeps eating.
> 
> Go Pickles!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Nov 12, 2013)

Glad to hear pickles is ok!! I was praying for the sweetie pie!


----------



## LisaTurtle (Nov 12, 2013)

Go Pickles! [FACE THROWING A KISS][TURTLE]


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Nov 13, 2013)

We just got home from his 3rd vet appointment....they flushed the wounds again, and re-bandaged his front legs. 

He pooped after, but hasn't eaten today. 

They have given him fluids at the vet (not today), but I'm still concerned that he's going to dehydrate. I have a dish of drinking water in his hospital bin, but I haven't seen him drinking. The vet said to keep him dry, so I haven't soaked him for since Sunday. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to make sure he's staying hydrated, while not soaking his wounds?


----------



## julietteq (Nov 13, 2013)

You are doing a wonderful job ! keep us posted.


----------



## AnnV (Nov 13, 2013)

I know it isn't commonly suggested, but perhaps feeding him some moisture-laden veggies like cucumber. Also super moist fruits or melons. Aloe and cactus have a lot of moisture.
I'd lean towards the cukes though being they are anti inflammatory and sugar tends to be more inflammatory. Plus mine will eat cukes no matter what.


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks the the suggestion! I have some organic cucumbers at my house, so I will try that in the morning. I also have cactus and aloe in my garden....but I've never seen him turn down cucumber (on the occasional time he's had it). 

He's supposed to be getting another shot of antibiotics, pain meds, and fluids tomorrow. I really hope his little system can handle it...the wounds were looking a little better today (I couldn't see the bone when they changed the bandages).


----------



## sibi (Nov 13, 2013)

I know he's traumatized with all that has happened. But, you may want to get a baby medicine injector and put some electrolytes in it and grab a hold of his head to force the liquids in his mouth. If he doesn't fight you on that, you may want to inject several times a day. Otherwise, ask the vet to give you what you need to give fluids intravenously. Yhis will prevent dehydration and avoid complications later on.


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks Sylvia. Pickles got fluids at the vet today, and did a small poo and a large pee (I think that's a good sign, right?). He also moved around his hospital tank a lot. We have an appointment again in the morning (the vet wanted to see him everyday this week...after tomorrow, we'll wait until Monday)...I think just a bandage change tomorrow. 

He said the tissue isn't healing quite as fast as he would like, but it's getting there. They're using a honey patch on his leg wounds (I think it's Medihoney?) to promote healing....and as Pickles is getting stronger, he's making it more difficult during bandage changing times. 

So, he has no toes anymore....does anyone know if they will grow back, or will he just have stubby feet?


----------



## EricIvins (Nov 14, 2013)

Look into how they trap and/or kill Mongoose on the Island. Mice will not do that...


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Nov 14, 2013)

I thought about Mongoose, but was under the impression that they are active during the day. Whatever is after my torts, seems to come after dark (rats are still a possibility). I currently do have a couple of larger (meant for possums, but I would assume it could work for a mongoose too) live traps set in the yard. 

Still catching mice daily...that's it.


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Nov 17, 2013)

Just posting a couple of photos of Pickles progress. He moved around a lot today...and ate really well. Not pooping much, and hasn't peed for 3 days. 

We go back to the vet tomorrow morning for more antibiotics & fluids.


----------



## sissyofone (Nov 17, 2013)

Those pics are awesome i especially love the last one. Go Pickles Go...


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks! I love the last one too. In the first 2, I was trying to show his healing leg wound. The bandage came off, and it's looking pretty good (considering bone was exposed a week ago).


----------



## sissyofone (Nov 17, 2013)

I think its looking great.  Your a Great Tort Mom...and Pickles is such a cutie.


----------



## conservation (Nov 17, 2013)

Rats for sure. They eat the arms and chew through the plastron to get the organs.


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks sissyofone...I appreciate it. Unfortunately, I lost 4 hatchlings to this predator along the way, so I carry a lot of feelings of guilt. Now all the small torts are kept inside, and have only supervised outside time. 

Pets101, that's exactly what it sounds like. The other ones we lost had their plastron and organs eaten. It didn't get that far with Pickles....he's bigger, and I think I interrupted the attack (looks like the predator tried).


----------

